# Because forums are an addiction...



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Welcome Mitch! Hope you find this forum is a fun and welcoming place. We also love pictures and I personally have a soft spot for Grey TB's.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey Mitch, welcome to the forum. Sounds like you have a great sense of humor. There's a lot of interesting and fun people here so hope you enjoy. Please do show us photos of Mr. Original soon.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi Mitch! Love the screen name. Welcome!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Hi Mitch! Welcome to the forum. Look forward to "seeing you around."


----------



## BroInBreeches (Apr 14, 2016)

Here are some pics of Silver and I... I don't have a lot of good shots since I don't own a selfie stick, and he has an enormous head. 










Looking lazy (which he is):










Jumping in the under construction arena:











And here are a couple of me on my barn owner's horse, Rose.

Booty shot, equestrian style...










Terrible photo quality, a facial expression that looks like I'm passing a gall stone, but at least my arms look good.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

"hey, Bro !"
(I just wanted to see how that sounded, in print),

nice to meet ya!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Look forward to seeing more of you. Silver is a good looking horse.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Where in the Dallas area are you, we are in Waxahachie/Midlothian/Mansfield area.


----------



## BroInBreeches (Apr 14, 2016)

I live in central Arlington and ride in Cedar Hill. I used to teach high school in Mansfield, just for a year, though.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

What barn in Cedar Hill? My wife is a dressage instructor so we know most of them, by name anyways.


----------



## BroInBreeches (Apr 14, 2016)

6gun Kid said:


> What barn in Cedar Hill? My wife is a dressage instructor so we know most of them, by name anyways.


Cedar Haven Stables is where I've been for the past six months. It's a small barn, mostly the owner's horses and a few pleasure boarders. Used to be Roundabout Stables a couple of years ago? I lesson with Kelsey Magid. Where does your wife teach?


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Mostly private lessons


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

I'm his wife  
I'm not on the forum much. Hello


----------



## codyandelmer11 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alsosusieq2 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hey Mitch! That perfectionist itch isn't anything to be ashamed of, it beats the opposite for certain. Enjoy your time with Silver there, he looks like a mellow dude!


----------

